# iMac G5 PPC ventilo bas tourne à FOND ! à l'aide !!



## Ciaranico (7 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je suis utilisateur PC. Je travaille sur les PC et je suis labellisé programme national "Ordi 2.0", PC exclusivement. Mais...

J'en ai marre des PC  A la maison j'ai tout remplacé par des Macs. Même ma femme m'a piqué mon iPad et j'ai revendu son portable Win7, c'est dire 

Ma fille aînée à un G4 tournesol qui va aller à sa cadette et je viens d'acheter un G5 iMac 17'' 1.6Ghz PowerPC dans lequel j'ai mis 1,5Go de ram DDR400 Mhz, tout ce que j'avais sous la main. Aucun soucis de parité, génial.

J'ai acheté sur eBay cet iMac en sachant qu'il avait un problème de ventilation en continu.

Dès qu'on l'allume, le ventilo du bas, celui du processeur, tourne en continu.

J'ai commencé par l'installer sous Leopard avec le DVD original et je suis passé au 10.5.8.

J'ai trouvé sur l'excellent site Apple dans la rubrique Do It Yourself tous les détails pour le démontage, je m'y suis mis hier au boulot pendant la pause. J'ai soufflé le ventilo mais je savais d'avance que ça ne suffirait pas.

J'ai remarqué sur la carte mère qu'un des 3 ventilateurs, celui du haut, pour le DD, n'était pas branché. D'ailleurs, il lui faut un connecteur 3 broches et le seul dispo est pris par le ventilo du processeur.

Me voici donc à la croisée des chemins avec plusieurs solutions, car l'iMac est INUTILISABLE en l'état car trop bruyant, même s'il fonctionne extrêmement bien par ailleurs, avec un processeur monitoré au repos à 43 - 45°C, et je me suis donné jusqu'à mi-décembre pour trouver la solution afin de l'offrir à ma fille à Noël, ou alors au pire le revendre ! Voici donc mes options:

- Trouver un logiciel pour gérer l'alimentation, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé qui tourne sur un PowerPC. J'y crois moyennement.

- Acheter un nouveau ventilateur. J'en ai trouvé un pour 15£ sur un site anglais. J'y crois modérément car je ne vois pas de capteur sur le ventilo donc le PB doit se situer soit sur la carte mère, soit sur le processeur.

- Démonter le processeur (pas encore fait), mettre de la pâte thermique argent, mais j'y crois modérément aussi car le ventilo tourne à fond dès le démarrage, indépendamment de la température du processeur. Je le ferai par principe mais sans conviction sur le fond.

- Ma solution ultime, avant de jeter l'éponge et de la vendre, sera de sectionner un cordon de ventilo et d'y mettre un régulateur de tension manuel tout en monitorant la température du processeur. Oui, ça doit vous faire sourire mais j'avoue n'avoir rien d'autre en tête pour le cas où ce serait la carte mère qui aurait un capteur endommagé car le connecteur 3 broches du ventilo m'indique que ça pourrait être le cas.

Que feriez-vous à ma place? Merci de vos conseils avisés : je suis totalement novice en matière de Mac même si j'aime les démonter entièrement en premier lieu pour bien les refaire (chose que je n'ai pas encore pu faire sur mon iPad  )

Nicolas ><>


----------



## iMacounet (7 Novembre 2010)

Ben à mon avis c'est la carte mère qui a un soucis, j'ai eu ce problème sur un G5 20"

mettre un régulateur sur le ventilateur ... à essayer.


----------



## Ciaranico (7 Novembre 2010)

oui, je vais m'y mettre, mais d'abord acheter un second ventilo, en espérant qu'il soit muni d'un détecteur de chaleur et que c'est ce qui faisait défaut au premier...

Une autre idée quelqu'un?


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2010)

T'as fait un reset Smu ?


----------



## Ciaranico (7 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as fait un reset Smu ?



Comme ça?
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR

Oui. Mais je vais le démonter demain pour voir s'il n'y a pas un bouton qui m'aurait échappé :rateau: Je vais aussi débrancher le ventilo et décharger les accus pour voir mais bon...

Y a vraiment RIEN à faire quand ça chauffe et que les ventilos tournent? Sur mon, macbook (j'ose même pas vous en parler!) j'ai carrément supprimé le Flash (m'en fiche, depuis que j'ai l'iPad, je déteste le Flash, je préfère le h264 et le html5): pareil, les ventilos montaient à 6,000 tours. Mais là, c'est juste dès le démarrage, et ya pas de régulation, de diminution, rien n'y fait. Il tourne, point barre. Pour l'arrêter, faudra le débrancher. Me tentez pas, hein? :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------

Non rien n'y fait. Je vais changer le ventilo et, au pire, y mettre un régulateur manuel héhéhé!

Mais si un vieux de la vieille a une solution... Je suis totalement novice sous Mac.


----------

